# Can I brag?



## lilipansy (Jul 17, 2019)

So proud of what we grow. 95 lbs at 8 months old, 100% grass fed, great marbling, hardly any fat cover. To be able to feed our family and the community with such healthy meat makes my heart sing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 17, 2019)

Congrats - looks delish!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 17, 2019)

That is some real pretty meat. No wonder you want to brag! That is something to be proud of. Did y’all butcher it yourself?


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 17, 2019)

That looks so good! Congratulations!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 17, 2019)

Congratulations   looks great !


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 17, 2019)

YES!!  BRAG...that's beautiful meat.  

While we all love our animals & honor their lives, fact is that some are meals.   Here, we all know where that meat comes from.   To love, feed, humanely butcher, it's part of subsistence.    I am certain that animal had a lovely life with you.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 17, 2019)

That's what it's all about.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 17, 2019)

Brag worthy!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks to be extremely desirable meat....bragging justified. However, being veggie I'll have to rely on your assessment of the taste.


----------



## lilipansy (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you everyone!  We feel so blessed to be able to provide our animals with a great life and greatly appreciate their sacrifice.  We butchered him with a friend who has a table saw so it was really quick and easy.  We cut most of the meat into steaks and chops.  I was just so impressed with how little fat there was which shouldn't be unexpected given that they are 100% grass fed.  You can see the difference between grass vs. grain fed in the meat.  Amazing!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## mystang89 (Jul 18, 2019)

Very nice. Did you use a bone slicer for the cuts?


----------



## lilipansy (Jul 18, 2019)

mystang89 said:


> Very nice. Did you use a bone slicer for the cuts?


A small table saw my friend has.  It's so quick and easy we may have to look into getting one ourselves.  After that we may need a walk in so we could age our meat.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2019)

You could convert a refrigerator into a cooler to hang your meat. I'm guessing that you do one at a time.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 18, 2019)

lilipansy said:


> A small table saw my friend has. It's so quick and easy we may have to look into getting one ourselves.


 
Do you know whether the teeth were for wood or metal? I assume metal since they would be closer together.

My dad have me his old bandsaw but it probably won't work because of the oil/blood/grease from the sheep that would get on the wheels the blade spins around making it slip off.

What does aging the meat do?


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 18, 2019)

Makes it more tender.   They may even hang sheep a little differently than they do beef....they often hang them from the aitch bones. 

https://www.mla.com.au/globalassets/mla-corporate/blocks/marketing-beef-and-lamb/msa_s6_web.pdf


----------



## lilipansy (Jul 19, 2019)

mystang89 said:


> Do you know whether the teeth were for wood or metal? I assume metal since they would be closer together.
> 
> My dad have me his old bandsaw but it probably won't work because of the oil/blood/grease from the sheep that would get on the wheels the blade spins around making it slip off.
> 
> What does aging the meat do?



I didn't pay attention to the teeth.  I can ask my friend if you'd like.  After a couple of days hanging the carcass was dried and there was no blood so the bandsaw didn't seem affected. 

A quick (couple of days) hanging stretches the muscles until rigor mortis is gone.  I've heard someone say that it's really not needed with lambs.  However, it does dry the meat giving it a deeper more complex flavor.  If you ever made bacon you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is that? A sheep or a goat. Or is it a lamb. I figured lambs were smaller but I’m not a farmer quite yet.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2019)

MtViking said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is that? A sheep or a goat. Or is it a lamb. I figured lambs were smaller but I’m not a farmer quite yet.


8 month old lamb.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Sep 14, 2019)

G'day folks , if you are going to hang a body and everyone should (a big old frig with no shelves should do) .Hang it by the "hip",it stretches the long muscles and makes the meat more tender.Just a tip ..T.O.R.


----------

